# rca and power wire



## generation3 (Jan 16, 2005)

Anyone know for sure if running RCA and power wire right next to each other to the trunk mess with signal from RCA?


----------



## asleepz (Feb 24, 2004)

generation3 said:


> Anyone know for sure if running RCA and power wire right next to each other to the trunk mess with signal from RCA?


Yep it sure will.


----------



## BII (May 13, 2004)

You'll probably get alternator whine, which is SUPER annoying.


----------



## sr20dem0n (Mar 19, 2003)

Actually the chances that you'll have a problem are very low, probably 1/10 at the highest, but there is a chance and it's so easy to run them separate that it's better to just avoid any chance of problems and run them separately from the beginning.


----------



## xbrandonx (Mar 27, 2004)

mine are ran together and I do not have a problem, both down the driver side. However when I rewire everything and get something bigger then 8ga wire, I will run the power wire down the other side.

My old car did have a little whine ran together, however you could only hear it if the head unit was on and the volume was ALL the way down.


----------



## asleepz (Feb 24, 2004)

Mine whines on the radio only for some reason. But then again I didn't wire my car. It was already done, and I haven't gotten around to doing it again.


----------



## generation3 (Jan 16, 2005)

So should I just have power on drivers side and RCA on passenger side to avoid problems is that enough distance. I have a 1993 Maxima


----------



## xbrandonx (Mar 27, 2004)

yes, running them down the oppoiste sides of the panels is more then enough.


----------



## I'm Slow (Dec 30, 2004)

i have my rca run down the left side of center console and power on the right side of center console and i dont have any probs


----------

